# Weitwurfclips selber machen



## MartinVahldiek (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich bin gerade in Afrika, es gibt keine Weitwurfclips zu kaufen, ich benoetige aber welche. Kann ich die nicht auch selber machen? hat jemand Erfarhung oder einen Hinweis?

Viele Gruesse

Martin


----------



## isfischer (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weitwurfclips selber machen*

guckst du
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr88AmbdXqA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH_c4GNozzE

http://www.tackletactics.co.nz/clips.html nimm dir zaun spann draht und biege selbst, ist so einfach und effektiv und kostet kleines geld 

ich muss mich doch sehr wundern, du hast internet und kannst doch einfach mal tante google fragen, infos gibts genug, oder verstehe ich dich irgendwie falsch?

anyway have fun and fish down there! 
petri heil!


----------



## degl (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weitwurfclips selber machen*

Danke Isfischer...........die Links sind Klasse#6

gruß degl


----------



## isfischer (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weitwurfclips selber machen*



degl schrieb:


> Danke Isfischer...........die Links sind Klasse#6
> 
> gruß degl



danke degl, 
das war nur eine kleine auswahl, einfach mal auf google gehen und self made baitclips oder homemade clips eingeben, infos ohne ende, man muss nur mal gucken und suchen :vik:#6


----------

